# Bid manager Salary



## jackal007

Hello,

Let me explain my situation:
Diplomas: Engineer + Master in Management
Experience: 1 year exp (same position)
Position: Bid Manager
City: Hanover
Salary offered: I have been offered a salary of 47K (50k with bonuses)

My questions:
-> Is the salary in line with my profile and the proposed position? bid managers Salaries in Germany?
-> Standard of living in Hannover (Accommodation + Leisure ...)

thank you for your feedback.


----------



## bufffffy

i know someone who lives in Hannover (lovely city btw) and the average monthly expenses (rent, insurances, food, bills like tv internet, fone etc) is 1,3K who lives alone in a 1-room apartment near the hbf


----------



## beppi

It's a good salary for somebody with barely any work experience.


----------



## Ben-HH

jackal007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Let me explain my situation:
> Diplomas: Engineer + Master in Management
> Experience: 1 year exp (same position)
> Position: Bid Manager
> City: Hanover
> Salary offered: I have been offered a salary of 47K (50k with bonuses)
> 
> My questions:
> -> Is the salary in line with my profile and the proposed position? bid managers Salaries in Germany?
> -> Standard of living in Hannover (Accommodation + Leisure ...)
> 
> thank you for your feedback.


It is quite a good salary if you are on your own and as said before, with just one year experience.


----------



## NorbertV

Salary is good for somebody with limited experience.
City itself is kinda boring but nice nonetheless.


----------

